# Petition from console gamers



## rock_on (Dec 5, 2008)

Have had it now.Am totally gonna blow up in fury.I mean seriously the game pricing difference between consoles and PC has always been huge.Check this out

*cgi.ebay.in/CALL-OF-DUTY-4-GAME- ... 240%3A1318

*cgi.ebay.in/CALL-OF-DUTY-4-MODER ... 240%3A1318

On the ps3 the huge price is understandable because of blu ray.But on the 360 there is NO reason to keep the price that high.Agreed games are cheaper in India when compared to US but they are still staggeringly high when compared to pc's.No wonder consoles mostly fail here

But still after that I stuck with console gaming.Ready to give double the price per game cos I hate pc gaming issues like installation,upgrades etc.

But now what I just saw has made me angry ANGRY

*tech2.in.com/india/news/games/gr ... ia/53101/0

Gta4 for pc is 500 bucks.I repeat again 500 BUCKS.Even GTA:SA for ps2 costs more.And guess what we are paying 5 times for the game .5 TIMES GOD DARN IT.Is there any explanation for this.Agreed PC's need to be upgraded regularly but even after that I will be saving tons of cash due to game costs alone if this continues.I think all of us consolites should demand for an answer 

One might say that the 360 game prices cant be set to low because it will seem unfair to ps3 owners.But then why are PC game prices set so low.It makes me really pissed off seeing that am paying double and now 5 TIMES for a game than PC gamers

The reason am posting this here is there are many gamers on this forum and we should sign a petition to reduce the difference between console and pc game prices.And then we can post it on xbox.com forums or maybe if someone can talk to the distributors about this.Because now I think things have gone too far.And if this work out it will help us all as gamers


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 5, 2008)

The explanation is (or could be) that GTA4 on PC sucks. Yes its that simple, it is a bad port job, and that too after a good 6-8 months time gap between the console and PC release.

As for petitions, they have never worked before and won't ever. But you can always try


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 6, 2008)

One reason i can give for huge console game prices is......

In case of pc, it is very easy to pirate a software and paly it.

but in consoles you need to MOD your console to do so.....

which will violate the consoles warrenty.

that's why the piracy in consoles is less then the pc. 

that's why to stop the gamers purchasing the piracy, the pc games will be out only below 1000 buks even on the initial release.(like crysis, warhed, stalker, undercover, bioshock, cod4, and lot more titles)

when it comes to consoles, it is where the distributers will have more chance to sell some  legit copies. So, generally, the prices are more.

The piracy in other countires when comapred to inida are low. Here in my hometown i can count the people on fingers who will buy legit copies. I think in the meto and cosmopolitan areas, the scene will be more or less same. That's why prices are very cheap in inida. 


As of your GTA IV 499 rupees issue, i wont believe it untill i see it in the planetM sotes of my town.


----------



## rock_on (Dec 6, 2008)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> One reason i can give for huge console game prices is......
> 
> In case of pc, it is very easy to pirate a software and paly it.
> 
> ...



Whatever maybe the reason man these kind of things make me want to pirate games.Am one of the few people who only go for original and the screw us all over.This is the kind of customer service they represent we will not stand this.And if you dont believe sure you can wait.But its a confirmed news from e-express interactive


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Dec 8, 2008)

Dude, PS3 games are not costlier then Xbox 360 games in India because they use Blu-Ray discs. Its only because Sony refuses to mark-down the price for PS3 games in selected territories, like India. Microsoft has no qualms in taking a hit, so they price it cheaper.

Only Ubisoft refuses to give a discount for Indian market for it's 360 versions, hence, Ubisoft titles are not released officially in India, i.e. until now.

I don't understand why one would be tempted to pirate a game just because it's priced higher then his capacity to spend?


----------

